# British Airways 777 Fire in Las Vegas



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 8, 2015)

British Airways Boeing 777-236ER G-VIIO caught fire today in Las Vegas: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/09/us/london-bound-jet-catches-fire-at-las-vegas-airport.html?_r=0.

It was supposed to depart for London Heathrow as Speedbird 2276.

This aircraft has GE90 engines.


----------

